# Pentasa was working great til i consumed to much alcohol



## barbie13 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am new to crohns and had a partial blockage in january and this is how they found how i have crohns.  They had me on prednisone for 6 weeks and then switched to pentasa four times a day and this seemed to be working quite well until i drank way to much last friday bc i didnt know you werent supposed to drink with the stuff.  I have gradually gotten better as far as tenderness and sharp pains but I still get bloating and mild to moderate sharp pains every once in awhile throughout the day.  I am just wondering if I caused more inflammation and this needs some time to calm back down or if i have made pentasa stopped working.  I have only been on it for maybe 3 weeks.  I dont know i wish i didnt drink friday night but I guess a lesson learned.


----------



## rygon (Apr 9, 2013)

You can drink on pentasa (doesnt say not to in the instructions and I certainly did), but I do find some drinks do play me up more than others.

Beer, whisky, red wine (anything dark coloured tbh) seems to play me up really bad as well as fizzy drinks.

I stick to cider, vodka and white wine now, although too much does cause me troubles the next day, just not as bad (and not near enough to stop drinking all together). Again I dotn drink half as much as I used to as the after effects arent worth it most of the time.


----------



## cottonbud (Apr 9, 2013)

it does say on some websites that regularly drinking alcohol while taking pentasa can cause bleeding in the stomach. hope u r feeling better now xxxx


----------



## barbie13 (Apr 9, 2013)

I dont have a whole lot of stabbing pains like i did the first two days but i feel when food moves around in my system and it feels like i have to maybe poop but then its just a little gas.  My poop was pretty small this morning no runs but i havent eaten alot either since i feel bad.  Also, im completely stressed to the max not knowing what is going on.  I am so stressed out, i just burst into tears bc i just feel so sensitive.  I dont know what is normal and what isnt.  I just dont know if i can do this.


----------



## PsychoJane (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Barbie,
Sorry to hear you had to enter the world of crohnies...! It's unpredictable and takes time to get used to. It's normal to feel sensitive and confused about all and nothing at first, I'd dare to say that you will have to learn about it all and it takes time to figure out what is good and wrong for you when it comes to dealing with this disease. It's easier said than done but reducing the stress is a really important component so often, reaching for answer will be a great part of diminishing the anxiety...

As far as your situation go, it is a possibility that the alcohol has been a trigger for some inflammation but I would doubt it is directly what would make the pentasa "fail". Same goes, pentasa is an entry treatment for crohn, it can be beneficial for certain but many will need more appropriate treatment to keep their crohn in remission (it might not be your case either). You need to keep in mind that prednisone is some sort of "wonder" drug while you are on it and then the effect may disappear promptly. It is a possibility that it is a part of what you are living now too... If you can get a hold of your GI, that is what I would suggest to do if it does not get better in a few day...

I hope you feel better soon,

~J~


----------



## rygon (Apr 9, 2013)

Its going to be hard for the 1st couple of years, I think you just have to realise you will be embarrassed with your stomach from now on, whether you poo yourself or just go to the toilet all the time.

Its worth keeping supplies on you, for instance spare pants, wet wipes, bag to keep it all in etc. I keep a spare pare of pants, toilet roll etc in the boot of my car (as my mechanic found out when it all fell on his head when he went to change my tyres )


----------



## alex_chris (Apr 10, 2013)

I might have said it on the other thread, but alcohol isn't good for people with Crohn's in general regardless on what meds you on.

Pentasa isn't a very effective drug either so it is easy to get flares due to all kinds of things.


----------



## crohnsbro (Apr 10, 2013)

Alex_Chris is right about the pentasa, I was on it for 6 years and had trouble regularly. 

While it is clear everyone's crohns is a little different, I actually find that alcohol can help delay and reduce my attacks from trigger foods. When I go to a restaurant and they include a trigger food (even if i give them a list of the foods to treat as allergy foods I still get them about half the time) I make sure to finish my drink before I'm out the door and I know that on several occasions that drink bought me the extra time I needed to get to a bathroom.
However, I also find some Wines can trigger an attack.


----------



## alex_chris (Apr 10, 2013)

crohnsbro said:


> Alex_Chris is right about the pentasa, I was on it for 6 years and had trouble regularly.
> 
> While it is clear everyone's crohns is a little different, I actually find that alcohol can help delay and reduce my attacks from trigger foods. When I go to a restaurant and they include a trigger food (even if i give them a list of the foods to treat as allergy foods I still get them about half the time) I make sure to finish my drink before I'm out the door and I know that on several occasions that drink bought me the extra time I needed to get to a bathroom.
> However, I also find some Wines can trigger an attack.



I should probably have said 'a lot of alcohol' isn't good. A glass of wine or a beer doesn't have much effect on my Crohn. 

Interesting that you say alcohol can help with food that isn't good for you. There are lots of combinations I have found work while one single food type does not work, never realized this could also work with alcohol. I am not a heavy drinker, though, really just occationally drink a glass of wine or a beer. Hard liquor (brandy, vodka etc.) is for cooking only... and there it ain't bad (e.g. Pasta alla vodka!).


----------



## Calamity Moo (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi barbie13

I felt quite sad reading your post because of the stress and anxiety you are feeling.  It reminded me of when I was first diagnosed. If you're new to crohn's , and like others have posted - it takes a long time to get to know your illness, what you can and can't eat or drink and I know it can be really scary that your body does stuff you have no control over.  It's like it's on autopilot or something!

I don't think the pentasa has stopped working just because you had a few tipples.  I have been taking this drug for years, have always enjoyed a drink and with no side-effects.  The bloating may be due to something you've eaten - you didn't mention your diet but I myself have terrible bloating after most meals and certain foods such as bread, pasta and rice tend to make it worse.  Dairy products (especially eggs) are a definite no-no.

Please don't worry but if you're concerned then check with your GP.  Crohn's takes a lot of getting used to but you will get there.  There is a mountain of information and support here on our forum.

Take care and hope you feel better soon


----------

